# نشتري جميع الاثاث المنزلي واجهزه الكمبيوتر وجميع الاستوكات من المحلات



## مسوقة26 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

<DIV style="WIDOWS: 2; TEXT-TRANSFORM: none; BACKGROUND-COLOR: rgb(245,245,255); TEXT-INDENT: 0px; LETTER-SPACING: normal; FONT: bold 16px 'Times New Roman', arial, verdana; WHITE-SPACE: normal; ORPHANS: 2; COLOR: rgb(0,0,0); WORD-SPACING: 0px; -webkit-text-size-adjust: auto; -webkit-text-stroke-width: 0px" id=post_message_6869988>*أبو عامر للبيع وشراء الأثاث المستعمل0559055051*
*نشتري جميع أنواع **الأثاث المنزلي والمكتبي بالدمام والمناطق المجاورة*​*وجميع أنواع **الاستكات وسكراب والأثاث الرجيع للمدارس والإدارات الحكومية كذالك يوجد لدينا **سيارات نقل وفك وتركيب الأثاث في جميع إنحاء المملكة والبحرين فقط*
*كما **وأننا نشتري رفوف المحلات وأثاث البقالات وسوبر ماركات ومكين الفرم وطاولات الاسنستيل وثلاجات العرض **بأنواعها وأثاث المطاعم والبوفيهات والعاب المدن الترفيه التالفة والصالحة **والمولدات الكهربائية الكبيرة والصغيرة**على الجوال رقم0559055051*
ملاحظه هامه
ارجاء من جميع العملاء ان يكون جميع الاستفسارات عن طريق الاتصال فقط لاارد مطلقا على الخاص الاستفسار عن طريق الاتصال ألا فى حالة عرض صور المباع او المعروض على الخاص للمعاينه فاننا لانتردد فى الاطلاع عليها.
1 نتصل وللحمد بكثير من النساء وهم يتصلون بنا والقصد فقط اتبادل التجاري 
2ـ نحن لانزعج الناس اونتصل بقصد قلة الادب اوالمضايقه والاعياذ بالله 
القصد هو البيع واشراء فقط 
3 من تحاول ان تتصل بقصد سئ فى نفسها فهي تتقي الله ولا تتصل بناء 
<FONT face=Arial>


----------

